# So...what's replacing the Cruze?



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Has there been any definite insight as to what will replace the Cruze diesel? Also, is the Cruze HB still going to be sold in the states since it's made in Mexico? Inquiring minds want to know. If this has already been discussed, I am sorry, but discuss it again...lol.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Cruze nameplate in its entirety from all sources not to be sold in USA.
No car is set to replace it.
Chevrolet is most likely bring in a 5th crossover as the Trailblazer.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I figured the Malibu was replacing the Cruze and the Impala. 
Want a sedan?
We've got one. 
It might be a little bigger or smaller than you wanted, but we've got _one._


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Taxman said:


> I figured the Malibu was replacing the Cruze and the Impala.
> Want a sedan?
> We've got one.
> It might be a little bigger or smaller than you wanted, but we've got _one._


That's my take, too, that Chevrolet is trying to move Impala and Cruze buyers to the Malibu. Or to crossovers and SUVs.

Doug

.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow, interesting. So, if you want a car and you want a chevy, they have literally one. It's midsize which makes some sense. Unlike Ford, they have no midsize sedans at all do they? Just the smaller Focus I believe. Japan is going to kill in this market. The price of the Camry just rose by 5%.


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

Looks like I'll be stuck in 2018 and older... no more Cruzes, Volts, or Manual transmissions anywhere (Dodge Ram was the last pickup to offer a stick and their canceling the manual also)


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

So no diesels unless you want to buy a truck? Wow, the market to what we get to choose from is getting small.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Are ANY sedan models sticking around?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

MOTO13 said:


> So no diesels unless you want to buy a truck? Wow, the market to what we get to choose from is getting small.


Everybody (according to the US automakers anyway) wants the boxy “toasters” nowadays...so one can pay $40-50K for an Equinox or a Cherokee diesel if they don’t want a diesel pickup. 

Sadly, while still popular in Europe, the high-efficiency diesel sedan has run its course in the U.S. VW, Audi, Mercedes, and now Chevrolet are out of the small car diesel market.

We’ll see what happens in a few years when fuel prices escalate past $4-5/Gal again and the Japanese automakers corner the small car market...this is a recording..............


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

MOTO13 said:


> So no diesels unless you want to buy a truck? Wow, the market to what we get to choose from is getting small.


The Equinox/Terrain diesel does still exist...

...but nobody would ever know, considering GM hasn't *told anyone*​.



Rivergoer said:


> We’ll see what happens in a few years when fuel prices escalate past $4-5/Gal again and the Japanese automakers corner the small car market...this is a recording..............


More than likely, yes. However, the wildcard - and a big one at that - is electrification. I do think that's going to be something that is quite livable by the time fuel goes back up to that level, so it may negate the need entirely for small cars, since you do actually have a benefit to a larger vehicle (bigger battery), as long as you keep weight in check.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

MOTO13 said:


> So no diesels unless you want to buy a truck? Wow, the market to what we get to choose from is getting small.


I'd expect the Malibu to receive an oil burner, and the Equinox/terrain already have it, and they aren't trucks

An Equinox diesel only $4000 more than a Cruze HB diesel.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Spotted 1912 willys ...... AMC Jeep Chryysler Jeep , GM Hummer ........ what is new ?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> An Equinox diesel only $4000 more than a Cruze HB diesel.


Apples to Oranges, the Cruze HB diesel gets 50+ MPG highway vs Equinox diesel’s 38 MPG.

A diesel Malibu might make sense to former TDI and CTD owners if MPG can approach high 40’s.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> Apples to Oranges, the Cruze HB diesel gets 50+ MPG highway vs Equinox diesel’s 38 MPG.
> 
> A diesel Malibu might make sense to former TDI and CTD owners if MPG can approach high 40’s.


I'm sure it can - the weight of a Malibu is the same as the 1st gen Cruze. I'd hope they shove something larger than the 1.6L in there, though, it'd probably be fine in something weighing around 3500 lbs rather than 3900 lbs (Terrain/Equinox).

I've said it multiple times - and having that '19 Malibu loaner last week (along with the '16 Malibu loaner we had a couple years back) definitely reinforced it - but it'd be very hard to resist buying one if GM came out with it.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Maybe a Buick Regal Sportback.

If they're still making it in 3 years.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> Ma v e n said:
> 
> 
> > An Equinox diesel only $4000 more than a Cruze HB diesel.
> ...


It wasn't a comparison. Just a point, small diesel vehicles are still available, and for well less than even $40k which was the low end that was mentioned

But to make a point, the Cruze HB is rated at 47mpg. Real world use, yes it sees over 50mpg. Equinox is rated at 38mpg highway, real world use it sees over 40mpg , not too bad at all. Still a very reasonable replacement for any traditional gasoline powered car.(if your into ugly CUVs)


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Maybe a Buick Regal Sportback.
> 
> If they're still making it in 3 years.


I imagine Opel will still be making Insignias in Germany in 3 years....But I don't suspect they'll be being shipped here with a trishield on the grille anymore


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I really don't fully understand why they are discontinuing the Cruze?? Was it strictly sales numbers? I see Cruzes everywhere.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

MOTO13 said:


> I really don't fully understand why they are discontinuing the Cruze?? Was it strictly sales numbers? I see Cruzes everywhere.


I think it's the trend of decline in recent years - it's still GM's number three or four seller. But cars are generally low profit-margin vehicles, so if it's in decline, I guess nip that in the bud? But I think it's a bit premature. Let it run for a year or two more and see where it goes...


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Well, if the Japanese ever come out with a good diesel sedan, I know exactly where I'll be looking for my next car.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

With gas prices near historic lows when inflation is factored in, small car sales in the US have tanked. Even Toyota and Honda have seen their small car sales tank. If gas prices go back up (very likely if a Democrat wins the White House in 2020) GM and Ford will again be filing for bankruptcy again unless EV prices have come way down and the charging infrastructure is as commonplace as gas stations. I didn't include Chrysler as they haven't been a US company since FCA bought them. GM and Ford are both betting their corporate existence on Electrify America/Canada (a VW America/Canada company) to get a long haul recharging infrastructure in place and that their own in-house battery R&D and production will be ready to bring out BEVs (battery only EV) before gas prices go back up.

The big winner of this will be VW. Being caught knowingly cheating on diesel emissions gave VW the ability to look past the next quarter's profits and actually plan and start implementing a full electric fleet and recharging infrastructure. Toyota won't be the winner in this case; their Vice President of development recently said that he sees no reason to develop an EV and Toyota has been in bed with the Japanese government pushing Hydrogen Fuel Cells, which while it may work in the densely populated Japanese mainland, is very likely to not work when you have to truck (you can't pump hydrogen through pipelines) hydrogen everywhere.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MOTO13 said:


> Well, if the Japanese ever come out with a good diesel sedan, I know exactly where I'll be looking for my next car.


I really think the heyday of diesel sedans is past. Emissions requirements are to a point that diesel emissions systems are simply too expensive to design and manufacture. In addition, outside North and South America, diesels are being banned from cities for the local health problems they create. Even London's black taxis are starting to switch over to PHEVs similar to the Volt with their diesel models being completely phased out by 2025.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I have noticed you have not mentioned GM 's Cadillac division .
GM is betting big or fail with the new additions . Basicly all or nothing . 

If by chance the new designs hit then GM will not have to worry about the outcome of the 2020 elections and just may back a DEM . 

The U.S. is going electric and trucks are in the way .


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

You made my brain hurt Brian...what the he!! are you talking about? My eyes begin to twitch when I read your posts.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

MOTO13 said:


> You made my brain hurt Brian...what the he!! are you talking about? My eyes begin to twitch when I read your posts.


U need to read more . Gm is betting big with their newly developed Cadillac platforms . 

FOMOCO has not filed for bankruptcy protections ..

.Politically GM has encouraged it's unions to vote . Now there will be a division where these voters vote ... 

Tactics man . We have already seen a backlash to recent agendas imposed by the Trump administration with newly imposed tariffs . This interrupted the standing Logistical relationship with other manufacturers ability to receive and ship parts .........

Diesel isn't going away .


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

brian v said:


> I have noticed you have not mentioned GM 's Cadillac division .
> GM is betting big or fail with the new additions . Basicly all or nothing .
> 
> If by chance the new designs hit then GM will not have to worry about the outcome of the 2020 elections and just may back a DEM .
> ...


What Brian is referring to is Mary Barra's announcement a week or two ago that GM will be moving all their EV development to Cadillac. Since Cadillac has higher MSRPs right up front GM is thinking this division can be electrified first without too much impact on vehicle price.

As for electric trucks, there are now at least two companies that have shown prototype BEV (Battery EV) trucks to compete with GMC, Chevy, Ford, Dodge, and Toyota. Both these companies are start ups and neither is Tesla. If these new companies can get their act together and get over the manufacturing hurdles that Tesla is still struggling with, then the big truck manufacturers may have some serious problems down the road.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

The reason Ford never got the loans or "bailout" funds was because of filing deadlines from my understanding.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MOTO13 said:


> The reason Ford never got the loans or "bailout" funds was because of filing deadlines from my understanding.


Actually, they didn't apply for them. Like any government money, the "bailout" money came with serious strings attached. Ford's CEO had managed to turn Ford around a couple of years before the mortgage collapse. While the mortgage collapse clobbered all US auto manufacturers, GM and Chrysler hadn't made the financial turn around that Ford had made.

And before you think Toyota weathered this storm, the Japanese government had to purchase a huge number of shares in Toyota during this same period, but the US media ignored this bailout.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I knew one of the auditors who worked for Ford at the time, he heard they applied or tried to apply but were denied for some reason. Either way, I applaud Ford for not taking the funds.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I really enjoyed my 15 Diesel Sedan. But if I am being honest, currently diesel is 75 cents to $1 more a gallon than unleaded. There may be some longer life to the diesel but really only if you go illegal and delete. I don’t see the value personally in any diesel application unless it’s in a truck and I am going to pull something heavy. On the car side with fuel 30-40% more I am not sure why folks are missing it so much. I am not surprised they are going away. My 18 Cruze Premier listed for 29 and change, sold it to me for 21 and it has just about every feature besides size as a expensive suv or truck for almost twice the amount, the real reason they quit making them is the margin is very modest vs what the rest of people are buying. Just my two cents.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm looking at the Hyundai Ioniq Hybrid as my replacement for the CTD. I'm not buying GM again. I've owned around 10 vehicles, 8 were GM. But my worst experience comes on the newer ones when I go to dealers. I'm tired of their worthless dealer service departments that just throws parts at a car rather than actually diagnosis them.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

BDCCruze said:


> .... I'm tired of their worthless dealer service departments that just throws parts at a car rather than actually diagnosis them.


You think changing brand changes that? LMFAO

Happens at every brand. It depends purely on the individual dealer.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> You think changing brand changes that? LMFAO
> 
> Happens at every brand. It depends purely on the individual dealer.


No, I don't expect it to change the service. I expect it to change the reliability which impacts the need for the service.

LMFAO


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

BDCCruze said:


> Ma v e n said:
> 
> 
> > You think changing brand changes that? LMFAO
> ...


The dealership group I work at has more than 10 different brands, the Hyundai dealership sells fewer new car per month than half of the group, including Chevrolet. The Hyundai service department has a warranty repair order count that exceeds the Chevy store by over 25%, and has warranty expenditures in excess of 40% more than Chevy. So not only are more cars requiring warranty repairs, the repairs are more serious.(this disparity is made even worse when you consider the fact that the Hyundai store labor rate is lower than Chevy.)


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I remind folks talking about automobile reliability that they should take a look inside the service department.

I tell them that if they see most of the mechanics just sitting on their workbenches waiting for a job to show up it can be assumed that that brand is reliable.

I've been in every brand shop there is.......still haven't been in one with mechanics doing nothing.

Toyota still has the crown for most recalls but for some reason I am told they are reliable.......I guess positive advertising does work well for them.

Reality is, they are all machines designed and assembled by humans and things fail.
I notice all the techs. in the Apple store are busy as well......same applies.

Rob


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Robby said:


> I tell them that if they see most of the mechanics just sitting on their workbenches waiting for a job to show up it can be assumed that that brand is reliable.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Taxman said:


>


I have a story here.......a Maytag story.

My first son was born December of 1975. My old washing machine decided it had enough of dirty diapers about 30 days later.
Off to the privately owned appliance store where the owner said I need to buy a Maytag. They hold up well. So, I did and it was delivered and installed two hours later.
My second son was born February of 1977. My old drier decided it was time to go to dryer heaven about a month later.....same routine, overworked with constant use drying baby clothes.
Off to the appliance store I go and the owner says I really should consider a Maytag drier for the same reasons as above.
OK, said I.....you seem to know your stuff.......two hours later, installed and running.


So, here I am writing this novel and........both machines are still in the basement, operating as I sit here.......44 year old washer, 42 year old dryer.
Both my sons long moved out, families of their own, living the dream and these two machines still doing their thing.

I sometimes wonder who will sign off first, me or them. I'm thinking they may outlast me unless writing this is jinxing the both of them.
I do know that Maytag still exists, but only in name. I am told they have become the same short lived junk that fills the big box isles now......how sad.

And that, my friends, is the rest of the story (stolen from Paul Harvey.....a years ago radio broadcaster)

Rob


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Robby said:


> I do know that Maytag still exists, but only in name. I am told they have become the same short lived junk that fills the big box isles now......how sad.


Maytag is owned by Whirlpool. They're built in Ohio, and most of their products are great. Our washer and dryer have been fantastic.

So not even close to junk.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Paul Harvey did know how to tell the rest of the story. Listened to him at lunch many times. I hope my Cruze diesel last like the Maytag. Got 78,000 with only the DEF heater replaced. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Like Paul Harvey nothing and No Some 1 s last forever . Unless yer like adam and eve and live for a 1000 yrs . Cul8tr .:laugh:


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

That's what I like about you Brian, you have a certain way of explaining things. What it is, I have no idea.


----------



## st1100man (Dec 17, 2017)

Got 58 MPG 2 days ago at 56 mph in my 2017 Diesel. 100 mile trip.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Maytag is owned by Whirlpool. They're built in Ohio, and most of their products are great. Our washer and dryer have been fantastic.
> 
> So not even close to junk.


to flog a dead horse.... I bought a Maytag dishwasher new in 2016. Absolute piece of junk. It’s algorithms were skewed towards water saving at the expense of time (and electricity). It couldn’t even clean the inside of mugs on the top rack. I always wondered if the system was plugged in some way but couldn’t ever find an obstruction.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

To get back on topic, I’m hoping that my Cruze lasts another 5 years at least as I see nothing on the market that appeals to me.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I"m starting to lean towards jeep. With higher clearance so I'm not crawling out of my car every time I want to get out.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Maytag is owned by Whirlpool. They're built in Ohio, and most of their products are great.











I've driven by the now-closed Whirlpool plant on US41 in Evansville, IN, several times. I hated to hear that it had been closed. I thought it was a really cool place - Republic built many P-47's there during WW2. This was their second production line for that plane, to augment and back up their main production on Long Island.

Doug

.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> I"m starting to lean towards jeep. With higher clearance so I'm not crawling out of my car every time I want to get out.


The car does appear to be getting lower as I get older....


----------

